# Landlubber headed to Halifax



## Greenman (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, after 37 years of prairie life I am headed to Halifax (Military), and when in Rome, or whatever, I have to learn to sail. Assuming I don't get too sea sick I am hoping to eventually purchase my first Sailboat. 

I have been lurking here a couple weeks and thought it was about time I introduced myself. 

Great forum & amazing info, thanks.

Shawn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Options in your neighborhood*

Hi Shawn,

If you are interested in certified sailing lessons there are terrific options in the Oak Island Marina area, NS, a short drive from Halifax. I operate out of Prince Edward Island can be reached through my website: Wave Skill- Learn to Sail if you feel like traveling to PEI for a week vacation.

Congratulations on moving down east!!! 
Ellen


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New to sailing*

Hey guys,
I am a landlubber trying to get off the land.
I am I guess what you guys would call and arm chair sailor. I have been reading my eyes out trying to absorb as much as possible before I take the plunge of owning a boat.
Looking at the rising cost of housing and fuel and everything else, I realize that owning a sailboat to live on can't be a bad thing at all. Hell to me it's the best thing that since night baseball.
I work 10 min, from a local marina and am living on a boat with a friend of mine now. i am here basically to save up, and take the plunge.
I have been a memeber of sail net for a few weeks and find the topics and bantor interesting, as well as informative.
I have never sailed in my life, but I am seriously willing to learn.
Thanks for being there Sail-net and I was wondering if any one can recommend a good first time boat?
thanks again.


----------

